# Shooting Shutter priority with adapted lenses on a6000



## greybeard (Jan 6, 2015)

I've been a Nikon shooter for the past couple of years and just recently started using an a6000.  I have some vintage Minolta and Vivitar (Nikon mount) that I have adapted for the a6000.  My favorite way to shoot my Nikon is in Manual mode with auto ISO.  This lets me select both aperture and shutter speed while letting the ISO float to adjust for exposure.  Today I placed the adapter on my old MD Rokkor 28mm f/2.8 as well as my NOS Vivitar 70-210 f/2.8-4.0 and placed the camera in Manual Mode.  For some reason unknown to me or the manual, the finder darkens making it harder to compose.  But,  selecting Shutter Priority with adapted manual lenses seems to circumvent the issue allowing me to manually select both shutter speed and aperture while the camera selects the appropriate ISO and the finder doesn't go dark.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 6, 2015)

I think in full manual with the A6000 the ISO is static ... my Sony's do not have auto ISO when in manual exposure mode.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 6, 2015)

dxqcanada said:


> I think in full manual with the A6000 the ISO is static ... my Sony's do not have auto ISO when in manual exposure mode.


The a6000 does allow for auto ISO in Manual exposure mode.  What bugs me is that the finder gets very dark before and after auto focus.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 7, 2015)

Well, after some more fiddling I have discovered that (Manual exposure) only gets darker if your selected (aperture/shutter speed/ISO) will create under exposure.  duh.  It even brightens and washes out if your settings over expose and, (Manual exposure) works perfectly with auto ISO.


----------

